# Trend Micro Discovers Apache Cordova Vulnerability that Allows One-Click Modification



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Trend Micro Discovers Apache Cordova Vulnerability that Allows One-Click Modification of Android Apps*



> We’ve discovered a vulnerability in the Apache Cordova app framework that allows attackers to modify the behavior of apps just by clicking a URL. The extent of the modifications can range from causing nuisance for app users to crashing the apps completely.
> 
> Designated as CVE-2015-1835, this high-severity vulnerability affects all versions of Apache Cordova up to 4.0.1. Apache has released a security bulletin confirming the vulnerability. This means that majority of Cordova-based apps, which accounts for 5.6% of all apps in Google Play, are prone to exploits.
> 
> ...


Trend Micro Discovers Apache Cordova Vulnerability that Allows One-Click Modification of Android Apps


----------

